# inakala vs. akalain



## Chriszinho85

Hello everyone.  I just wanted to know if the following two sentences mean the same thing:

_Hindi ko akalain na mangyayari ito.

Hindi ko inakala na mangyayari ito._

From my understanding, both mean "I didn't think that this was going to happen."  What's the difference in using "akalain" and "inakala"?

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## khiko

my tagalog is so rusty when it comes to proper usage but i think one is present and one is past....

dont take my word for it...sorry


----------



## columbineicefilter

I didn't like the Filipino subject in school so I don't remember the grammar rules, but I am inclined to agree with khiko.
INAKALA is past tense while AKALAIN is in the present tense.
The usage in both sentences sound right. 

In Tagalog slang, AKALAIN is used this way: 'Akalain mo yun?' or something similar, loosely translated as, 'Would you think about that?' or something to the effect of 'Can you believe it?' 
I don't know how else to explain it, sorry, but I hope this helps


----------



## Wacky...

Well, I'll say that both mean the same thing, and are used in everyday language.
However, the first one is not in standard usage but we hear it always.

'Inakala' is in the past tense -> 'thought'
'Akalain' is in the infinitive form -> 'to think'

The past tense is what we really intend to use therefore, 'inakala' is the one which is standard.

"Hindi ko _akalain_..."
Perhaps this is the shortened form of "hindi ko _sukat-akalain_..."
It's an idiom. 'Sukat' is used for something like blaming, or poor acceptance of something that happened. I think this usage of the word is somehow lost in the popular Filipino so others don't really know what it means.

No matter, they are equally used in everyday Filipino. Their difference is just a matter of being standard and non-standard.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Okay.  I understand it now.  Thanks for all of the replies!


----------

